# Breaking Up with Your Barn



## horselovinguy

_You don't need a reason to leave any facility, and the less said the better many times._

You mentioned wanting to return at some point in time, put that in your letter but leave it open, no date.

I would do....

Dear____,
Due to personal reasons and issues I am finding myself giving you 30 days notice of my vacating your boarding facility. 
I have enjoyed my time here and my horse was well taken care of.
I hope someday to be able to return to this place that I hold fond memories of.
My horse and I will be shipping out on _____.

Sincerely,
____ _____

_No_ drama, _no_ false promises... just fact and keep it simple and_ don't_ elaborate.
They are also not entitled to know where you are going unless you tell them...
Remember to notify your blacksmith and especially your vet of the change so you can continue with their services as needed.


----------



## HorseMom1025

If this makes any difference (and I forgot to mention it in my initial post)...we are moving our horse to our trainer/coach's barn. Our coach does not have the same amenities (no covered arena), but the care the horses receive is amazing! 

This also means our coach will no longer be training at our old barn. We were the last client there for her and she has only stayed because of us. This will give her the excuse to leave for good. 

I hate drama and I really wish the BO could get things back up to the old standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

It sounds like other people are leaving or have left your current BO as well, so there has got to be a good reason, right? Don't be so hard on yourself for leaving. You're just doing what's right for you and your horse. I also agree with HorseLovingGuy - keep your notice letter simple and drama free.


----------



## horselovinguy

_Your reasons are still personal, period._

The fact your trainer has her own facility and trains out of it, you are very fortunate she still came to you to work with you... so, truly a personal reason for leaving... 
You wish to ride with your trainer and she is not "traveling" anymore to other barns...

Do _not_ elaborate, less said the better especially about the care sliding ...
I would *not* mention that if you wish to leave with a open door to return...
You never know what tomorrow will bring and if you ever need to leave your trainers barn you will need a place to go to... you know what you have here and the care your horse receives...

A simple letter, facts and _don't _elaborate in the letter _or_ verbally to the BO, period.
The less you say to other boarders, except for a good-bye..._ do not _tell them anything either about your feelings of the care issues, they are personal and yours and others may not see them as such... 
Drama...you then would have a mountain of it. 

_The horse-world talks and has a grapevine of rumors that is incredible_...if they have no information to feed the rumors, they usually don't happen...


Best of luck in your move.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No matter what you say or do, your BO will probably take it personally that you're leaving. It's human nature. So, all you can do is be truthful and to the point, as has been suggested.

When I gave my 30-day notice at my old barn, I had been there for almost two years. I had bought my gelding from the BO (who had had him since he was a weanling...he was almost four when we left) and the BO had started him under saddle for me. When I wrote my notice letter to my BO, all I said was that I needed to move my gelding closer to where I was now living and to somewhere cheaper, as my pay had gone down. I made sure I outlined in the letter that it had nothing to do with him or the care my horse was receiving. He still took it extremely personally. My friend was still boarding there until very recently and she told me on multiple occasions that the BO had completely flown off the handle when my name was mentioned and that he had said that he felt betrayed by me. 

When I left, it was like the flood gates opened and at least half the remaining boarders left in the year since I left. The care declined considerably (the BO has been feeding moldy hay, stalls haven't been cleaned, horses will go days without water unless their owners are there every day and fill them), yet the cost of board has gone up quite a bit (full care was $275 when I left last year...now it's $375...I pay $185 where I'm at now for better care and better amenities). Even the BO's own horses (that he uses for dude string rides) have gone seriously downhill.

Anyway, my point is, do what you have to do. Don't worry about how the BO will react, because it'll probably be as bad as you can imagine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

You all make very valid points. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

How does this sound?

Dear BO,

This letter is to provide you with 30 days notice as per our boarding contract. We will be moving Barn Name (Registered Name) to a new facility on December 14, 2013 (Saturday).

Our final board payment will be $xxx.xx (prorated for December $xxx / 30 = $xx.xx per day x 14 days in December to complete 30 days notice) paid on 12/1/2013.

· November 15 – 30 = 16 days
· December 1 – 14 = 14 days

Thank you for the care you have provided to our horse and our family over the past three years. We really appreciate all you have done for us.

Sincerely,


HorseMom1025
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That sounds perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

Maybe I look at things differently, but it seems like the situation may be easier if you tell the barn owner in person instead of just dropping a letter off for her to find. I'd be a little more upset if a boarder couldn't tell me to my face, and instead wanted to be very impersonal about it. Guess I have a lack of respect for people that hide behind the "formalities" when it comes to stuff like that- there was a mass exodus from my old barn and one lady snuck her horse out when the barn owner was at a show, left a letter, and sent her husband to pick up her tack. Seems kind of low to me. It's not like she won't bring it up in conversation the next time she sees you  Maybe consider telling her your intentions to move because you would like to be closer to your trainer and will be moving on this date, and then give her the letter so that it is in writing. I agree that you aren't responsible for her feelings on the matter, but keep in mind that your horse will still be living there for another month. Because of this it's in your best interests to keep things as civil as possible.

Like others have said though, don't bring up the care issues. Moving to your trainer's barn is a perfectly adequate reason, especially if you say that the trainer no longer wishes to travel for only one client. If the new location is closer to your house then perhaps mention so as well, but don't go into any more detail than that. She will probably be offended, but there's nothing you can do to avoid that. I don't know this lady, but if she's the type to fly off the handle then it may be best to talk to the new barn and make sure that the horse can be moved sooner than anticipated if necessary. Better to have the option than be stuck at the old barn for another month if the lady goes completely nuts!


----------



## JustDressageIt

HorseMom1025 said:


> How does this sound?
> 
> Dear BO,
> 
> This letter is to provide you with 30 days notice as per our boarding contract. We will be moving Barn Name (Registered Name) to a new facility on December 14, 2013 (Saturday).
> 
> Our final board payment will be $xxx.xx (prorated for December $xxx / 30 = $xx.xx per day x 14 days in December to complete 30 days notice) paid on 12/1/2013.
> 
> · November 15 – 30 = 16 days
> · December 1 – 14 = 14 days
> 
> Thank you for the care you have provided to our horse and our family over the past three years. We really appreciate all you have done for us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> HorseMom1025
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks great. 
You can talk to the BO face to face as well, but you always want stuff like this in writing. 
You're moving. Period. Don't make it personal, if she asks just state you're moving to your trainer's barn. 
People move. It's nothing personal, it happens. Different people expect different things from BOs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Oh, I have no intention of cowardly dropping the letter for her to find. I just wanted help in what to say (both the letter and in person). I am required by contract to give 30 days written notice.

I KNOW she will want to know why and I'm worried I will start blabbing which will give her an opportunity to attack, cry, make excuses, crazy promises, etc. It's hard to know which way this will go! Some days she's very reasonable and others she's a complete nut. My family likes her as a person, but her business skills are questionable. *sigh*

I'm hoping I can be prepared when I do give notice. I want to practice what I should and should not say and just prepare myself. It will not be easy because I know she will feel betrayed. I won't even mention our coach...because that isn't the reason we are leaving (it's just the best option for us).

We are leaving because:
I'm paying for full care.
I'm receiving partial care. The horses are fed, given hay and their water is filled each day. That is it.
The water is often empty or dirty when I arrive in the evening. The BO only cleans the water once every 3 days or so.
The feeding times are inconsistent. My horse receives her breakfast between 5 and 11 in the morning and her dinner between 4 and 9 at night.
The hay quality is not as good and my horse has a small paddock with a round bale. She's getting fat.
The paddocks are never raked or spread. My horse is standing in manure up to her ankles because the BO is not rotating pastures or practicing good manure management.
The flies are awful due to poor manure management. There are piles of manure everywhere. The BO does not fly spray her horse (or ours).
The arena is in bad shape because they never drag it except once a week. Our horse is tripped and getting sore due to poor footing.
The barn cats are fed in the tack room/feed room. The feed barrel is left uncovered and they have defecated in the feed. I told the owner, she covered the feed for 2 days the. Started leaving the cover off again.
No one is on the property from around 8 am to 6 pm on weekdays. Tack rooms are left unlocked (to allow the cats access) and if a horse gets into trouble, no one is there to help.
My horse had been left blanketed for two days in 60+ degree temps (it was in the 40s at night, thus the blanket).
Farrier and vet services are spotty. Our mare is barefoot and gets trimmed every 6 weeks. Farrier only wants to come out if it's worth his time (multiple horses). Few other boarders and lesson horses only receive care every 60 to 90 days. So, I'm having trouble getting our mare the maintenance she needs.

*all of the above issues have been discussed with the BO numerous times in polite terms*

PROS - Two covered/lighted arenas and we have the place to ourselves because no one else is there.

At the new facility I will pay full full care and receive even more.
Manure is hauled away weekly. The pastures are dragged and horses rotated.
The BO fly sprays all horses as needed.
Farrier schedule is set for the year and posted (vet and worming schedule too). BO sends out reminders, you drop off the $$ and the service is taken care of. No muss, no fuss.
Feeding is done at the same time daily (a 30 minute window). Water is checked 3x per day and buckets cleaned daily.
Blankets are put on when temps drop below 50 and removed once they go above 50 again.
Owner lives and works on site. Horses are checked regularly throughout the day.
Locked tack room with assigned spaces. No pets allowed in tack or feed rooms.
Riding ring is dragged 1-2x per day to maintain footing.

CONS - busy barn with lots of kids (my daughter's age) and only one small uncovered riding ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Also, monthly boarding costs are the same at both places. I'm giving up a covered arena and complete privacy for 5 star care for our horse.

We are going to check one other facility that has a covered arena. They are courting our trainer to do lessons out there too...so, if the facility is nice, our trainer is welcome, and the care is good, we may select them instead. (Same price as well).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

horselovinguy said:


> _You don't need a reason to leave any facility, and the less said the better many times._
> 
> You mentioned wanting to return at some point in time, put that in your letter but leave it open, no date.
> 
> I would do....
> 
> Dear____,
> Due to personal reasons and issues I am finding myself giving you 30 days notice of my vacating your boarding facility.
> I have enjoyed my time here and my horse was well taken care of.
> I hope someday to be able to return to this place that I hold fond memories of.
> My horse and I will be shipping out on _____.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ____ _____
> 
> _No_ drama, _no_ false promises... just fact and keep it simple and_ don't_ elaborate.
> They are also not entitled to know where you are going unless you tell them...
> Remember to notify your blacksmith and especially your vet of the change so you can continue with their services as needed.


I absolutely agree with this post. Short, simple, to the point. Keep it business, possibly even request a final itemized bill if you think there could be any squabbling over incidentals. I would NOT put where you are moving, and honestly, if the existing Barn Owner asks where you are going, I would politely say "I'd rather not talk details."

By the way, if the facility with the indoor-arena happens to be more south of your current location, PM me the details! I love my barn but I'd love a covered arena more. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I like how your letter was put together, more so than the other poster's. It's simple, concise and does not come across in any other way than professional.

It's always better to be professional and slightly vague when you depart a barn. Getting too much into detail usually puts the barn on the defensive side where things get ugly.

Best of luck with the move


----------



## natisha

Of course you are free to board wherever you want without giving a reason.
A few things come to mind reading your wants. If an arena needs dragging 1-2x/day I suspect the footing is faulty or there is so much traffic I would be concerned about crowding. 
I would worry that frequently checked buckets are often empty, hence the need to check so often. Most places that clean buckets daily let them run low so they don't have to dump full ones. There's nothing wrong with daily cleaning as long as they are never empty.
I hope the new place is everything you want.


----------



## HorseMom1025

The one I described is our coach's barn. I am confident of the care because I've been there many times for clinics, extra lessons, etc.

She gives multiple lessons everyday, so she drags in the morning before lessons and afternoon if needed due to high traffic.

She checks the water regularly because she is OCD about it. They don't always need filled, but here in Texas, the water can evaporate quickly in the summer and some of the horses also like to "play" and it gets muddy/dirty. She hates dirty water. 

I do worry a bit about traffic, but almost everyone there is a lesson kid and knows the rules. Right now, Kitten (my daughter) has no one to ride with. At this barn she will meet other, like minded girls her age. 

Overall, we are happy with this option. We still plan to check out that other barn, just in case.

Thanks everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

I would be hesitant to go into so many of the care issues with her. If you are leaving regardless then it doesn't really matter what the issue is. By stating your issues as feeding times are inconsistent, water buckets are dirty, etc, you are giving her a reason to be defensive, edgy, and upset. If you give reasons that are beyond your control, such as your coach, then there is nothing (or shouldn't be) anything personal about it. Also, I can almost guarantee that the care would become almost impeccable immediately after giving notice. This is in a drastic effort to get you to stay, but if you did decide to stay then things would slide right back to where they were afterwards. Regardless of what I think though, it's your call of what to say. 

When you confront her have your set of talking points and stick with them. Don't deviate, and if she whines or presses more questions say you don't wish to discuss it and move on. Say that you are sorry to be leaving and walk away.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I wasn't planning to discuss those issues with her again (I wanted to list them so others here would understand). I've mentioned almost all those things to her in the past in a non-confrontational way.

We're going out to a second facility tomorrow (Saturday) that has a covered arena. I need to make sure our coach would be welcome if we move there. I don't want to change barns only to lose our coach too! That is just too much change for both my daughter and her horse.

I know we are leaving. I don't believe there is anything the current BO could do (except hire a full time BM to run the place) to make me stay. And I know for a fact that is not going to happen. I've been patient and understanding for the past two years (the beginning of the decline)...I've reached to end of my rope because I fear our horse is beginning to feel the impact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yissy

I saw the title of this thread and jumped to it. I'm going through the EXACT same thing. My horse now is boarded about 45 minutes away. I found a farm about 20 minutes from my house and would like to move her.

My BO and I have never seen eye to eye and takes every little thing I say or suggest for my horse so personally, it always ends up in her getting defensive, getting into an argument and then her apologizing. 

They have recently gotten a new horse at the barn that has totally damaged my horse. She has 10 bites on one side and three wounds on the other from another Clydesdale that she got into a fight with. I was upset and asked her to keep this aggressive horse away from mine and she got really upset. Said they were separated for 4 days, but I was told that night they were together the morning prior. When I told her this is what I was told, she went into a rage saying I was calling her a liar etc.. 

I hadn't decided on moving my horse, but when she flipped out I told her Shiloh would be gone in two weeks. Kind of made my decision for me.

I wanted to leave on good terms, but it looks like it's going to be awkward until i take my horse. =(


----------



## Saddlebag

"This letter gives notice that due to circumstances beyond my control I find it necessary that we (your name and horse) will vacate the premises on (name date)." And date and sign it. The less said the better. If she presses you for some answers, let her know it's nothing you can discuss with her at this time.


----------



## HorseMom1025

We checked out the other facility today (NOT our coach's barn). It was BEAUTIFUL! The place was immaculate! The horses were all healthy and beautiful. I was very impressed. However, after talking fees and amenities, we will not be moving there. 1. Their cheapest rate was $200 more than what I pay now. 2. They do not offer pasture board at all. Our mare HATES being stalled and we only put her in during bad weather. 3. It's further away than we thought and I would have to travel busy roads during peak traffic to get there.

So, it will be our coach's barn which will be cheaper in the long run. For what we are paying now for board (current barn) and lessons (coach), if we move to our coach...we receive board, lessons for daughter AND training for our horse. She also does not have tons if additional fees for trailer storage, supplements, "better quality grain" (she feeds really good grain and hay).

We do have a plan C if moving to our coach's place falls through. It's actually cheaper than our coach or our current barn, but further out in the country. They offer pasture board AND an indoor, 2 covered, and 2 outdoor arenas!

I'll keep you posted as the situation develops.


----------



## 74017

HorseMom - I did this YESTERDAY! Breaking up is hard to do, but once you do, you'll feel great! For me, my horse has been at this facility for 8 years with 5 of those years with me, but I was only leasing her up until 3 months ago. Before I talked to the trainer and BO I visited the new place several times, it was immaculate and clean on my random unscheduled visits. I set up a lesson with the trainer/owner to make sure I liked her style and everything was in check. At the end I gave her a check, I insisted, to hold a place for me, I'll be going in 20 days. 

I went straight to my barn and talked to the BO. I told her I needed to talk to her and made sure no one else was around so I wouldn't start a domino effect with the other boarders. I simply told her I was leaving because I felt unsafe riding in the arena with poor lighting. I also mentioned the arena footing but didn't go into detail. I wanted to tell her the specifics but didn't want to upset her. I really love the other boarders there and that family but that's not enough for me. My specific reasons:

Poor arena lighting, only 1/2 lit

Poor arena footing, dirt and they have been putting piles of fresh manure to make better

Poor footing contains surprises...I literally found a rusty round saw blade one day in it. Another horse's foot got a piece of metal punctured and driven up in hoof. Seriously. Think of nail in a tire scenario. Vet said if infected horse would need surgery, but it didn't result to that. 

Poor arena footing creates ALOT of dust

Poor arena footing is attempting to be controlled by overwatering. Which creates massive slick spots. I've slipped a few times at the canter.

Rocks in the arena. Rocks. 

Instead of fixing automatic waters in stalls that are leaking, giant buckets are placed under them. Some are just left as is and creates muddy spots in stalls. 

Some horses are very thin. My got pretty ribby last summer.

Running children, no rules, people falling off horses getting spooked. Broken bones. 

I asked for my horse to get additional hay at lunch time and I said I would pay for it, it never happened. I now buy extra hay from the barn and throw it in myself.

General bad neighborhood. 

No drainage or even an even floor at wash rack. Mud. Broken spickets, at one point had to use a clamp to turn water on. 

Why did I go here in the first place? People were great and facility was a lot nicer years ago. New place has beautiful footing, stadium lighting, and horses were fat and happy.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

just be professional. give your notice.. no reason needs to be stated why. And tell them you want to leave on good terms in case you end up wanting to move back.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Oh the drama. *sigh*. We sent the BO a text requesting a meeting. She called a good friend of our coach freaking out and blaming our coach for bad mouthing her. . Our coach has never said ANYTHING negative about our BO. She has always stayed out of it.

The only reason she called to let me know is because she's worried that the BO will flip out on me and wanted me to be prepared...especially if I tell her we are moving to Coach's barn...since she is already blaming Coach.

My husband is coming out with me for the meeting, just in case. If things go south, I'll need an escape plan. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

HorseMom1025 said:


> The only reason she called to let me know is because she's worried that the BO will flip out on me and wanted me to be prepared...especially if I tell her we are moving to Coach's barn...since she is already blaming Coach.
> 
> My husband is coming out with me for the meeting, just in case. If things go south, I'll need an escape plan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just don't tell her where you're moving her to then?


----------



## DuckDodgers

HorseMom1025 said:


> Oh the drama. *sigh*. We sent the BO a text requesting a meeting. She called a good friend of our coach freaking out and blaming our coach for bad mouthing her. . Our coach has never said ANYTHING negative about our BO. She has always stayed out of it.
> 
> The only reason she called to let me know is because she's worried that the BO will flip out on me and wanted me to be prepared...especially if I tell her we are moving to Coach's barn...since she is already blaming Coach.
> 
> My husband is coming out with me for the meeting, just in case. If things go south, I'll need an escape plan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck, let us know how it goes!! Just try to keep things as short and sweet as possible... hopefully the barn owner will quit working herself up! And YES for the escape plan! You don't want yourself or your horse stuck if things do go south!


----------



## HorseMom1025

We don't intend to say much. I do have examples of issues that were mentioned and not fixed.

My husband intends to tell her we are looking at 3 barns with current openings that are holding a spot for us (there are 3 good barns with openings that all would welcome us)...and that we are still deciding. He feels a small white lie is better to keep drama to a minimum. (After all, we will still be there for 30 days...and need our coach for my daughter's lessons!)

I will post an update when the dust settles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^A white lie may not be a wholly bad idea in this situation 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## amp23

I just wanted to say I've had to do a similar move before- except I was the BM and needed out ASAP due to a really bad situation. I feel your pain! Good luck in the meeting with the BO and in your move!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Well, it went better than expected. I think it helped that both my husband and her boyfriend were there. Her boyfriend is an old school cowboy who has had horses his whole life. When we gave her our notice, she asked us why and what it would take for us to stay.

We were honest about the problems we were having. We explained the things that we had asked her to fix that she never did. Her boyfriend sat quietly nodding as we talked. He occasionally spoke up and I could tell these were things he had told her too. So, that was good.

She asked for 30 days to "fix" everything and I was honest and said, "Well, we've given you 30 days notice...so we'll see how things go the next 30 days. If everything that is wrong is fixed, we would consider withdrawing our notice. I just think that this will take longer to fix than you think. But, I want to stay in touch, I want to see you succeed and if things improve, I would love to be able to come back."

I think this was a wake up call for her. It sounds like the issues we discussed are issues she has heard before. But, losing one of her longest and most loyal boarders was a shock.

I really hope she does turn it around because the facility is awesome. It's just poorly managed right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

I'm glad it went well! That is a good thing the men were there too. Hopefully this is a wake up call for her. Even if you don't benefit from things improving there, others can.


----------



## DuckDodgers

I'm glad to hear that it went well!! Hopefully, regardless of what you do with your horse, she will straighten out her act. If I were in your position I would see how things go in the next 30 days. Unless there is a PHENOMENAL improvement NOW then I would probably move anyway while she gets things together. I would tell her upon moving that you are still interested in coming back, but that you would like to see how the barn progresses over the next several months before considering doing so. The thing that I would fear is that over the next month things will improve 110% and she will be on top of EVERYTHING. Once you withdraw your notice, things will begin to slide little by little until you are back in the same position. I'd move your horse at the end of 30 days, give it about 3 months, and check in every once in awhile to see how things are going. If after those months things are still swell out there and you think you'll be happier than at your new place, then perhaps consider moving back.

I do fear that things would return to their old ways and you'll stay for nothing, but maybe this was just the wake-up call that she needed. Knowing that she's about to lose all of the support she thought she had due to her own negligence may just do the trick.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Oh, we're moving the horse in 30 days, no doubt. And we told her that. We told her the earliest we would consider is March/April and we would need to give that barn 30 days notice too. Fixing that place is going to take time and a solid business plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

HorseMom1025 said:


> Oh, *we're moving the horse in 30 days, no doubt. And we told her that. *We told her the earliest we would consider is March/April and we would need to give that barn 30 days notice too. Fixing that place is going to take time and a solid business plan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But-that is not really what you told her, at least according to your post prior. You waffled, and told her if all the things were fixed in 30 days you would consider changing your mind, which is not really what you will do. Glad it went well, but, I think you should have made it clear that you were leaving regardless and would consider returning if/when things were to your standards. Personally, I would have had a stall deposit somewhere prior to giving notice….I always like and need to know that I have somewhere to go should I need to move sooner than planned. You never know what will happen when giving notice.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Sorry for the lack of clarity. I'm battling a cold right now and this whole ordeal has my head spinning. We spent over 30 minutes in discussion and lots of stuff was said. It boils down to this:

- She asked for 30 days to fix stuff.

- I told her that the 30 day notice gives her 30 days to make changes. (She wanted us to withdraw our notice right then). If I had withdrawn my notice, she could have forced me to give another 30 day notice. And a previous poster is correct, it's easy to fake change for 30 days, but sustaining those changes over time will be a challenge for her.

- I told her that I do not believe it can change in 30 days. That right now, we plan to move the horse. Yes, I gave her hope that we would change our minds after 30 days, but even her Boyfriend said to her "BO be realistic, there is no way to turn this around in 30 days. It's been in decline for months, it will take months of hard work and planning to turn it around."

- I told her that in a few months, when she gets a BM in place, I would love to consider coming back IF everything was improved and I could see it for myself. 

- We would still attend events at that barn and be in touch regularly. So we would know the changes were happening and be able to see how things were going. I told her that my hope for her was that we would call, wanting to come back, and she would have a waiting list. I want her to succeed because it is an awesome facility.

- I have a guaranteed spot for my horse at the new place. Our coach is aware of what is going on, knows our BO. She will keep a space open for us for as long as we want. No deposit required since we have known coach for as long as we've known BO. My daughter is on her riding team and she knows us. She even said, I'd rather hold a spot for you for a few months than fill it with a stranger. I know you, I know your horse, I know what type of people you are and I would love to have you here.

I do have hope that the BO will make changes. I really do consider her a friend and my daughter (11) loves her. I think she is just in way over her head. She and her Boyfriend both work full time jobs. That facility requires full time care...it's huge...it needs someone who makes the facility and the horses their first priority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princessfluffybritches

How did your dilemma finally work out? Last time I moved it was because I wanted " a more social place" or a "less social place."


----------



## HorseMom1025

We gave notice and are still in our 30 days...only 13 days to go. The BO has tried to fix things. She hired a manager to assist...but honestly, it's still not near what it needs to be. I'm really excited about the move and think it will be a good change for our mare and my daughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

I am hopefully giving my notice on Wednesday, but I will be out well before it's up.

Sending jingles your way - hopefully it goes as well for me as it's going for you!


----------



## HorseMom1025

It has been a little...uncomfortable...at times, but I'm trying to just keep acting like I always do. We're out there all the time to ride/check on Acey. I greet the BO and spend time chatting. I haven't changed our routine and we're not gossiping or running around telling people we are leaving. She's gotten a few new boarders in...but they all seem to be absentee owners.

I'm just glad Acey is still being cared for and that the BO is acting professional about it. I've read so many horror stories that I was really worried!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

HorseMom1025 said:


> It has been a little...uncomfortable...at times, but I'm trying to just keep acting like I always do. We're out there all the time to ride/check on Acey. I greet the BO and spend time chatting. I haven't changed our routine and we're not gossiping or running around telling people we are leaving. She's gotten a few new boarders in...but they all seem to be absentee owners.
> 
> I'm just glad Acey is still being cared for and that the BO is acting professional about it. I've read so many horror stories that I was really worried!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good- I am glad that things are working out for you! Because of the horror stories that I've heard, I always tell people to make sure they have the ability to move their horse somewhere safe TOMORROW in case things go wrong with the barn breakup if there's any uncertainty. With certain exceptions... for example, my old barn owner was perfectly ok with me leaving for college and taking my horse with me  Folks just need to hope for the best and prepare for the worst! Just keep going on like normal, and move when the time comes.


----------



## HorseMom1025

FINAL UPDATE

Yesterday evening, we drove up to the barn to clean out the tack room. OMG, I cannot believe how much stuff we have accumulated over the past 2 years owning ONE horse. Kitten (my 11 y.o. Daughter) and I had to get all our stuff out to the truck in the rain, ice and mud. It took just over two hours. We had a few issues finding some of our stuff. Our spare blanket had disappeared, as had our scoop. The BO had to search to find them both. I was also upset to discover we had 6 SmartPaks left in our bin. You see, I had left just enough to get us thru Acey's last day at the barn...so, it proved to me that they had not been giving her the supplements every night. More proof that it was time to move.

We also managed to get our truck stuck in the mud when we were backing out. . Luckily, the BO's boyfriend was there and pulled us out with a chain and his truck.

The roads out to our old barn are dirt...after the ICEMAGEDDON in DFW, they have become pure mud. I was really worried about getting our horse and trailer out this morning!

The BO was sad to see us leave, but she gave the whole family hugs and told me that we're always welcome back. We promised to keep in touch.

Luckily, we managed to get Acey and the trailer out with only a few scary moments. Once we hit pavement, it was smooth sailing.

Acey is all tucked in to her new stall at our trainer's barn. She seemed content and settled in right away. 

I'm happy to say that our move ended up being relatively drama free. Thank you everyone for all your advice and support over the past 30 days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

